# Upper Perdido River



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Really just went to ride and see what new logs were in the water. Had to test the water (you know). After what I caught in hour n half, I guess you know I'm bout to head out now. Gotta love them pancakes.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice haul. Make a good supper for sure. were you fishing from the shore?


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Nice haul. Make a good supper for sure. were you fishing from the shore?


Naw, from a boat. Just tried sneakin up to the beds tryin to get a pic of fish on em but with clear water they dont throw "all" caution to the wind.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

See ya soon can't wait to hit some of my childhood spots again


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Jgatorman said:


> See ya soon can't wait to hit some of my childhood spots again


Me too brother, me too.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

How far up is upper? I grew up in barrineau park and used to ride my bike to the river, good times.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

sure said:


> How far up is upper? I grew up in barrineau park and used to ride my bike to the river, good times.


Upper to me is anything north of Muskogee. But I actually caught the fish between the train tressle @ Barrineau and 2 miles south of there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its amazing how much that river has fallen since I was on it Tuesday


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

CatHunter said:


> Its amazing how much that river has fallen since I was on it Tuesday


For sure. I've seen it fall 6' in a 24hr period. By the gauge at Barrineau, normal is from 1.6'-2'. After this last rain it went to about 10.5'.


----------

